# Danish Open hotel and travel thread



## Erik (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey maybe it's good to make such threads more often in the future 

There are coming quite some Dutch cubers and I saw there will also come quite a lot of other foreign cubers too. We will all need a place to sleep.
Best would be of course if we can sleep at other cubers' place, it's the most fun then  But a cheap hostel would be cool too. Any thoughts?


----------



## Henrik (Mar 4, 2008)

yahoo a comp in DK 
oh wait im the host hmm
see you all there

Henrik


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2008)

It would be really great if we could stay at someones place. That is always so much fun. A hostel would be a good backup-option (also a lot of fun). There are going to be a lot of foreigners!

Car 1: Erik Akkersdijk, Joël van Noort, Dennis Strehlau and maybe Eriks girlfriend
Car 2: Clément Gallet, Ton Dennenbroek, Arnaud van Galen and probably Rama Temmink


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2008)

Damn all you Europeans, you make me so jealous, I am Mr. Envy for now  .


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't complain, get on a plain (joke)


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2008)

Lolzors, bring that one up again  . Remember how you looked at those ticket prices though? Yowch, I'm in debt, I can't afford that >.< . However, I do wish to do an overseas exchange next year, hopefully I can get somewhere with a competition. The problem is, with most european destinations, you need to speak the local language. Any willing Dutch translators?


----------



## Lofty (Mar 5, 2008)

can one of those cars go slightly out of the way and pick me up in Florida?


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2008)

Yea sweet, you can pop over to Christchurch for a few minutes too k? Tnx guys.



(Lol)


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2008)

Dene said:


> ...The problem is, with most european destinations, you need to speak the local language. Any willing Dutch translators?


:confused: I don't speak Italian, Polish, Czech, Hungarian and Swedish. Hasn't stopped me from visiting those competitions at all.

When talking with other Dutch guys we speak Dutch. When someone that doesn't speak Dutch joins us we switch to English. Everyone does it like that.

I will ask the other car to pick you guys up, but no promises


----------



## LarsN (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm not staying at my own place for the competition, so I'm afraid I can't help you.

You speak Danish AvGalen? 

I'm looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> When talking with other Dutch guys we speak Dutch. When someone that doesn't speak Dutch joins us we switch to English. Everyone does it like that.



No no no, sorry, you misread the statement that I put badly. To do an overseas exchange for university, the lectures will be taught in the local language, THAT is no good for me  .


----------



## LarsN (Mar 5, 2008)

Dene said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > When talking with other Dutch guys we speak Dutch. When someone that doesn't speak Dutch joins us we switch to English. Everyone does it like that.
> ...



A bit off topic, but I know we have more than one university in Denmark where lectures are taught in english. A lot of danish students prefer that because it prepares them for the international job market.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 5, 2008)

Dene said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > When talking with other Dutch guys we speak Dutch. When someone that doesn't speak Dutch joins us we switch to English. Everyone does it like that.
> ...



There is always England. If you find a place in the south east of England then there are many competitions in nerby contrys you can get to (wery few in England doe)


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey everybody

i am going to Florida in the summer, is there ANY comepetition in any year in the summer???

but i want to ask something else.
Arnaud, is Rama driving with you?
So that Erik, Joel and me are driving together and not Erik, Joel, Rama and me?
Thanks

(do you have te algs for the multi-bld weekly comp???want to do 21 right now!
but with your algs...Thanks

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Dennis,

I think I got the car-distribution correct, but any change is possible.

The new weekly competition will be online around 6 pm. Erik and I were on MSN yesterday and after that I needed some sleep. I will put it online as soon as I get home from work. Good luck getting 21!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Arnaud
Thank you very much
I cant wait^^...


----------



## Henrik (Mar 5, 2008)

@ Dene: I almost got a Kiwi to join the comp but he is going to a party instead I don't understand him.
He lives in DK for this year and learned the cube after seeing me do it hehe

Henrik


----------



## Rama (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Arnaud, my mom doesn't want to be left behind(she thinks it's scary) so if she can come too I also will come.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Rama:
So you and your mom have to come to the DK-Open
will be fun!

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## KConny (Mar 5, 2008)

I know that Anders Larsson is staying at Hotell Villa Gulle. And it seems like Gunnar and Kåre are also gonna stay there. But i would still like to find something cheaper.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 5, 2008)

I hate I cannot afford to come, would love to go south and meet the spring in Denmark, not to mention all that cubing.

But there will be compeating this weekend in Sweden. in Västervik, only Sweds registred so far, it's a small competion pretty far of any mayor town so i'ts not wery easy to get there. But me and Anders found a nice cheap way to get there, 10 euro train ticket to Norrköping that is half way (150 km, normaly that is some 40-50 euro). From there we ride with Gunnar by car the rest of the way. The same way back. So, two train tickets of 10 euro + sharing the cost for petrol and it will be some 30-35 euros total for travelling about 600 km, not bad 

At the competiton I will beat my NR's in MM and Snake and get Pyraminx average NR and I will also beat Henriks Nordic (Scandinavian) record average in MM that is 3.68 (my current is 3.72) And also set a average of sub 60 in 3x3x3 OH and sub 30 2H.

All that in my dreams


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2008)

Rama said:


> Hi Arnaud, my mom doesn't want to be left behind(she thinks it's scary) so if she can come too I also will come.


 
That would mean 5 people in the car again (Rama, Maria, Ton, Clément and me). Not impossible and not a problem if I can switch cars with Sandra. As soon as she returns from her holiday (monday) I will ask about the swap.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Mar 5, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Arnaud, my mom doesn't want to be left behind(she thinks it's scary) so if she can come too I also will come.
> ...



Oh, no!! Everyone is going except for me


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 5, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> It would be really great if we could stay at someones place. That is always so much fun. A hostel would be a good backup-option (also a lot of fun). There are going to be a lot of foreigners!
> 
> Car 1: Erik Akkersdijk, Joël van Noort, Dennis Strehlau and maybe Eriks girlfriend
> Car 2: Clément Gallet, Ton Dennenbroek, Arnaud van Galen and probably Rama Temmink



Car 3: Gunnar Krig, Kåre Krig, Daniel Lundwall and possibly Magnus Cleasson.

More swedes are getting there in other ways.


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2008)

LarsN said:


> A bit off topic, but I know we have more than one university in Denmark where lectures are taught in english. A lot of danish students prefer that because it prepares them for the international job market.



Yes I have looked at a Danish University, but it didn't look to suit what I wanted to study.



Henrik said:


> @ Dene: I almost got a Kiwi to join the comp but he is going to a party instead I don't understand him.
> He lives in DK for this year and learned the cube after seeing me do it hehe
> 
> Henrik



That's awesome! More New Zealand cubers!



Kenneth said:


> There is always England. If you find a place in the south east of England then there are many competitions in nerby contrys you can get to (wery few in England doe)



The problem is finding a University that is partnered with the University of Canterbury. These Universities are my options... Many of them you have to be studying in a particular degree (a lot for Law or Engineering students). I am actually looking at Sweden as an option though! Personally, I would love to go to Oxford University, but that isn't an option at this stage.


----------



## Erik (Mar 5, 2008)

Err... not to be rude, but please lets talk about the travel and hotel stuff only here, why not make a: Danish Open 2008 thread too?


----------



## KConny (Mar 6, 2008)

Right now it's sees like I'm gonna stay at the hotel I mentioned above since I was unable to find any information about a hostel in Nyborg.


----------



## anders (Mar 6, 2008)

As mentioned, I will stay Hotell Villa Gulle. And I will arrive on Friday afternoon.




Dene said:


> I am actually looking at Sweden as an option though!



What do you want to study? I am a professor at Uppsala University 

/Anders


----------



## Dene (Mar 6, 2008)

anders said:


> As mentioned, I will stay Hotell Villa Gulle. And I will arrive on Friday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooooh yes I was looking at Uppsala University as a serious option! I'm looking to either do a few Philosophy of a few Psychology papers. (Sorry Erik, he brought it up again).


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 6, 2008)

how much are these hotels you mentioned???
hopefully there is anther option where to stay...
by the way:
when the German Open take place, it will also be possible to stay here, cause i dont think, that the way to Gütersloh ist too far to drive from here...
we will see...

Greetings...Dennis...


----------



## anders (Mar 6, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> how much are these hotels you mentioned???
> hopefully there is anther option where to stay...
> by the way:
> when the German Open take place, it will also be possible to stay here, cause i dont think, that the way to Gütersloh ist too far to drive from here...
> ...



350 DKK per night seems to be the cheapest option for Hotel Villa Gulle.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 6, 2008)

@anders:
how much euros are that?

Greetings...Dennis!...


----------



## joey (Mar 6, 2008)

how much euros are that = how many euros is that?

Its 47 eur.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 7, 2008)

@joey:
Thanks
by the way...i dont care THAT much about grammar...

Greetings...Dennis...


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2008)

Arnaud, I am dorry but my mom and I can't go because she thinks it's a too long trip. 

Ow well you guys have fun there.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 8, 2008)

@Rama:
oh, thats not good
Thanks...we will!...

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Rama.

That means I have an empty spot in my car. Any takers?


----------



## Joël (Mar 9, 2008)

Guys, I registered today!

I would not mind staying at a *nice* hotel. In fact, I would prefer that.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 9, 2008)

I would like to take that spot, Arnuad! can your car travel across an ocean?


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2008)

Lofty said:


> I would like to take that spot, Arnuad! can your car travel across an ocean?



Arg damn you for being able to get up earlier than me, I want it, Mr. van Galen, pick me instead!!


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 9, 2008)

If I start driving right now, I might just make it to Florida first, then to Wellington, but I don't think we will reach Denmark in time


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 9, 2008)

Thats really funny


----------



## Dene (Mar 10, 2008)

Uh, I live in Christchurch, so it's a tiddly bit further away!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone...
Since here isnt any new information about the original question of this Thread, i want to ask again, if there ARE any informaton???
Can anybody help or could more people say, where they stay...that would halp a lot!

Thanks for all your ideas and infos...
Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 17, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Hi everyone...
> Since here isnt any new information about the original question of this Thread, i want to ask again, if there ARE any informaton???
> Can anybody help or could more people say, where they stay...that would halp a lot!
> 
> ...



Hi Dennis!

Us swedes are staying at Villa Gulle (http://www.villa-gulle.dk/Velkommen.asp). I'm not sure if the site can be displayed in english, but it says on the site that you can get single or double bedrooms. I, my brother Kåre and Daniel Lundwall have booked a double room + an extra bed for 900 danish kroner (approx. €120).

We will arrive on friday the 28th, hopefully around 6pm. It's a long trip. First 460km in Sweden and then a bit more in Denmark.


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Guys!

I'm leaving very soon for a nice 6-7h trip to Denmark. 

My shape is really good, and with a newly lubed cube I think I can hit some really great times. My greatest expectations are for the OH solving, where I got a 22.46 avg the other day. I'll see some of you in Nyborg tonight or tomorrow.

/Gunnar Krig


----------



## LarsN (Mar 28, 2008)

Gunnar said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm leaving very soon for a nice 6-7h trip to Denmark.
> 
> ...



Have a nice trip Gunnar. I'm looking forward to see you and all the other cubers tomorrow 

You'll have no trouble beating me onehanded though, I've been training more for the BLD events.


----------

